# Does anybody know whats going on with IVF wales UHW???



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Guys, is anybody out there waiting to start treatment at UHW (CARDIFF) i was told in March that i should be at the top of the list but they didnt have enough funding to get through anymore patients this financial year, also that swansea were taking them over in Aprill, so alot of people have been put on hold, untill they know whats happening, but somehow they will have to eventually get through the lists and maybe they will increase the waiting times. I just wondered has anybody been told this or have any information to whats going on?? Thanks for reading


----------



## Hope082 (Nov 3, 2009)

hiya i was told this too last week but i had a letter this week starting my treatment next month so fingers crossed youll have one soon too x


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thankyou so much Hope, Congratulations, that gives me hope!! Can i just ask how long have you been on the list?? i think im 18months now, just trying to figure out if im as close to getting started, as ive been looking into egg sharing at a private clinic, maybe i should give IVF wales a call. Thanks again and wishing you lots of luck xx


----------

